# Google Nav force dimming



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't recall exactly when it started, maybe since the last update. When not coming up on a turn for a while Nav now FORCES the screen to the lowest dim setting until the next turn or if you can fumble the screen just right to switch to another app. This is SO ANNOYING! There doesn't seem to be any settings for this. Does anyone know how to stop this? Auto brightness is off and screen is set to 100% BTW, not that it matters as it acts this way on any and all settings for brightness.


----------

